# Master Forge Dually Charcoal Grill



## zacmac (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently purchased the MF Dually from Lowe's and used it last weekend.  As mentioned on some of the reviews from the Lowe's site, the unit loses a good amount of heat/smoke from the back and sides of the hood.  I was wondering if anyone on this forum has attempted to correct this problem with wood stove gaskets (as mentioned in the reviews), additional steel to seal up the back and sides, etc? If so, have you been successful?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Now, if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper welcome. I'm not familiar with your smoker, but I'm sure that someone who is will be along shortly. In the meantime go to the search box & type in Master Forge dually & I'm sure you will get a lot of info to read about any suggested mods.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, I have, link to pics below. Have the same model....very happy with it after the Mods. Didn't feel the need to add additional steel or anything but I did construct a 3-sided shelter to counteract the wind/rain here in the PNW. Welcome to the SMF....lots of info on the search bar. Used 3/8 inch fiberglass rope found at a farm supply joint that sells wood stoves. No more leaks...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104113/master-forge-vertical-gasser-mods


----------



## zacmac (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Willie, but unfortunately I have the horizontal charcoal grill, not the vertical smoker.  Thanks for confirming that the gasket does stop leaking either way!


----------



## uga fan (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the Master Forge Dually and yes, the graphite gaskets do seal the leaks.. I did weld a verticle piece of metal on the back of mine then installed the gasket.  Otherwise, several pieces of gasket.  I am also in the process of nodding my coal tray to better drop the burnt ash, and my ash tray to make it deeper.  I continuously make a mess on the patio everytime I empty my ash tray..


----------



## natassir (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Everybody!

Got the MFDCG and it's a great open face grill IMO, but it does lack the ability to prevent air from entering even with grates closed or keeping smoke in and going though the stack. I've read on how others used a gasket to seal it up so I got some 3/4 inch fiberglass "stove gasket" (which is really looks like rope) 80 inches long and bought a $5.00 tube of cement made for steel and fiberglass bonding. The Rutland tube of cement didn't work at all! It won't stick to the paint and I wasn't about to strip the finish of the paint. It just hardened quickly and flaked off. Lucky I had some DAP High heat mortar that comes in a caulk tube that did the trick of being tacky enough to hold the rope around the inside of the lid and around the back to seal up the gap in the back. I also removed the little rubber feet that cushions the lid when closed and used some more DAP to create a cement gasket preventing even more smoke from escaping. After testing, it seems i've reduced smoke coming out the sides by 95%. hope this helps
[h1]Rutland Hi-Temp Stove & Gasket Cement   - BAD[/h1][h1]DAP[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] High Heat Mortar - GOOD[/h1]


----------



## stro3579 (Dec 21, 2011)

Please post Picts of your mod.  I have the same grill and tried the fiberglass rope but didn't work.  That stuff is reall expensive also.


----------



## mike davis (Dec 24, 2011)

wish there were pictures, will get the materials and try myself.


----------



## azron (Dec 27, 2011)

I put aluminum foil along the back, basically measured the length and folded it up and formed it to the edge on the bottom, the gap is closed and heat retention is better i will at some time do the sides at some point.  Redneck for sure but it works for know.


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

well crap I lost my gasket seal on my MF 2 door LPG smoker. went to smoke some turkeys on the 24th opened the door and the darn thing just fell off. glue didn't stick well to it I guess I was hunting for suggestions when I cam across this thread. I'm open to ideas guys


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## thee incredibal (Mar 20, 2012)

Could you provide some picture to your modification. I to have that same problem with my grill, any assistance will be greatly helpful.


----------



## grillindad (Apr 23, 2012)

I also just got this grill. Cured it yesterday, and now I'm also interested in getting some kind of gasket for the hood and around the ash tray in the bottom. I know a couple of you guys have been asking for pics, but has anyone had any luck yet? I'm really interested in seeing what can be done to remedy the problem. I love the grill and can't wait to really use it!


----------



## jrstout55 (Aug 1, 2012)

Where do you find the type of gasket that you used. I just bought the same grill and am looking for ways to make it more smoke tight.


----------



## jrstout55 (Aug 1, 2012)

Where do you find the type of gasket that you used. I just bought the same grill and am looking for ways to make it more smoke tight.


----------



## callmejen (May 26, 2013)

I know this post is old now, but I'm wondering if any of you did end up taking pictures of your mods?  I have a similar grill (2 hoods - propane on one side, char on the other), and will most like want to mod the charcoal side. 

Thanks.


----------



## stro3579 (May 27, 2013)

Do a search on here there is a couple of picts I found a while ago.  I ended up getting rid of my master forge and purchased a lang.


----------

